# Moreno Valley Shelter, CA, multiple dogs



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Where do all these guys come from?

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRVL.A397292
11 yr old male, been in the shelter since 27 Sept. He looks severely underweight in the photo...

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRVL.A393026
2 yr old, male, intake date: sept 25th

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRVL.A393029
another 2 yr old male, intake date: sept 25th

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRVL.A393030
black GSD, a yr old, intake date: sept 25th

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MRVL.A397556
1 yr old male, intake date: oct 3rd


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I know, they never STOP coming, that's the sad part. It would be easier to keep track of these guys if they had separate threads...... and I have a hard time believing that GSD#1 is 11 years old!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yea, i thought the same thing susan. 11...no way. 

and what is ever going to be done about this problem. i saw a fb post about dogs on the pine ridge (i think) reservation in SD, that literally made me sick to my stomach, so incredibly sad. the person posting said they felt like they were in a third world country and i responded that with respect to rescue and shelters and ac's, et.al, we ARE in a third world country. things are changing, but it's slow going. bless all their hearts.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> oh yea, i thought the same thing susan. 11...no way.
> 
> and what is ever going to be done about this problem. i saw a fb post about dogs on the pine ridge (i think) reservation in SD, that literally made me sick to my stomach, so incredibly sad. the person posting said they felt like they were in a third world country and i responded that with respect to rescue and shelters and ac's, et.al, we ARE in a third world country. things are changing, but it's slow going. bless all their hearts.


I have a neighbor who adopted a dog from Pine Ridge some years ago. She is adorable, looks like a mini cattle dog, but is skittish around people and other dogs. Not social at all. He said - and I've heard from others - that dogs on reservations have a very hard time of it, so this little gal was one of the lucky ones when she got out......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

apparently it has only gotten worse. dogs and horses. having been in rescue for awhile, it takes alot to sicken me. the description i read was deplorable. if i were a younger person i would put together a group and go help them (even if it meant helping them go to the bridge). i surely hope that Best Friends or someone does. this is america, not a third world country. how can this HAPPEN here????


----------



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

Each and every one is: NO LONGER IN OUR ONLINE DATABASE" when you click the above links to each dog............Is anyone close by who could check on them? One was in DANGER OF EUTHANASIA a few days ago.....
Do these shelters know about this website, and that posting the GSD's would, at least, give them a CHANCE??????????????????
-----ANYONE LIVING NEAR MERCED------------???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Each one of these dogs was listed separately on this site by list members (look in the Follow-Up Section) but the shelter does not, and has not in the past, listed their dogs here. Apparently none of these dogs made it out. 

They currently have a one year old male who appears to _need vet care now_ that wasn't listed on their site until two days after he was arrived at their facility. Update: He is now no longer listed...Hope he made it out, but doubt it.


----------

